# "Ninja" Nick (14th Most Popular on Dabble)



## kittybreed (Nov 6, 2007)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="<A href="http://www.youtube.com/v/25Of363tpiw&rel=1"></param><param">http://www.youtube.com/v/25Of363tpiw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/25Of363tpiw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

This is our friend "Ninja" Nick at the Disney Martial Arts Festival in Orlando 2007


----------



## Jai (Nov 6, 2007)

*nice Kick!!!*


----------



## kittybreed (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks. This guy has a lot of talent. His TKD master is also an accomplished gymnastics coach.


----------



## Jai (Nov 6, 2007)

does he duel train his students? Or offer gymnastics as a side course?


----------



## kittybreed (Nov 7, 2007)

He does both and has an extensive background in gymnastics going back to his college days. He has a degree in Physical Education as well.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 7, 2007)

Well nice flashy kick. You can see the gymnastic in it.


----------



## kittybreed (Nov 7, 2007)

This is his friend Seth who has a different TKD master. I don't think his master teaches any gymnastics.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="<A href="http://www.youtube.com/v/zFocn8O7wmY&rel=1"></param><param">http://www.youtube.com/v/zFocn8O7wmY&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zFocn8O7wmY&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------

